# tumor on pituitary gland



## jeebise23 (Jun 6, 2016)

hey guys im 45 yrs old and have been battling low t levels for a couple of yrs well my endo saw a few a few things out of wack and since i still wasnt feeling good told me to get an mri of head with contrast and low and behold a pea size benign tumor on pituitary now he wants to test every ****in hormone that the pituitary produces i will keep u posted


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2016)

Let the Doctor's do what they do. Let them run all the tests they want and after, get back to your life.


----------



## DF (Jun 6, 2016)

It's not a toomah!


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Jun 6, 2016)

Damn thats never good news but at least it's small and benign. Good luck.


----------



## bigdog (Jun 6, 2016)

im 42 and had this same happen to me at 40 years old. small pea size tumor, benign as well. went through all kinds of testing all but to have the doc say we will just keep an eye on it every 6 months to see if size increases, if not we will leave it alone and continue treatment for low test which at the time was androgel. ive since gone on TRT but still go every 6 months to have the mri to be sure its not growing. over the last 2 almost 3 years it has not changed in size at all. good luck with everything!


----------



## jeebise23 (Jun 6, 2016)

hey bigdog thanks for the confidence booster i have to go and get all this blood work done its getting me stressed out


----------



## bigdog (Jun 6, 2016)

jeebise23 said:


> hey bigdog thanks for the confidence booster i have to go and get all this blood work done its getting me stressed out


no need to be stressed. the benign news is the best news possible. this is more common than you think. no worries bro! go through the tests as a precautionary measure but it will all be ok!


----------



## thqmas (Jun 6, 2016)

bigdog said:


> no need to be stressed. the benign news is the best news possible. this is more common than you think. no worries bro! go through the tests as a precautionary measure but it will all be ok!



Yes, it is.

OP, stressing is the last thing to do. Will stress help? No (quite the opposite), so why bother? I know it's easy to say but hard to do. Life is too short to waste it on stress.


----------



## Sledge (Jun 20, 2016)

What kind of symptoms does this cause, if u dont mind my asking?


----------

